#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Need help on how to add a column to add attachments

## aukhan

Hi Team,

Need assistance with the Macro Excel sheet,

I am attaching an Excel sheet in this sheet i need an additional column as attachments where If i specify a path it should attach a file from there, i keep sending emails with different attachments Please help me its really urgent.

Also i need to attache few GIF or Pngs for few Boy of emails not all emails so how do i do that?

----------

